# Compound Bow Restrung



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Asking for a neighbor, where to get a compound bow restrung in the Pasadena area.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

If you have the string Bass Pro will do it for free if you have the string. The best guy there is Chris


----------

